# ayuda con conflicto de librerias instalando pantheon-shell

## samuaz

hola gente soy nuevo, me estoy moviendo de archlinux a gentoo, he terminado de instalar el sistema base el kernel etc, estoy listo para instalar el entorno de escritorio, y me gustaria instalar pantheon-shell de elementary os

como saben hay un overlay para esto, pero dado que soy muy nuevo en gentoo y es totalmente distinto a lo que conozco tengo unos problemitas, he terminado de agregar el overlay, configurar los mask, unmask, keywords etc pero cuando estoy intentando instalar me da problema de conflictos con librerias  ya instaladas y las necesarias para  pantheon, quizas puedan ayudarme a solucionar estos conflictos tomando en cuenta que soy novato en todo esto de gentoo, 

wiki link http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Pantheon

github del overlay pantheon para gentoo https://github.com/pimvullers/elementary

no tengo ningun otro entorno de escritorio instalado, solo el sistema base y el kernel

les  dejo los pastebin

salida delterminal con los conflictos : 

http://pastebin.com/YmvXJZLu

mi package keywords: 

http://pastebin.com/KZv1rghm

mi package mask: 

http://pastebin.com/acmhAiMT

mi package unmask: 

http://pastebin.com/u55v4ZFY

mi package use 

http://pastebin.com/zqZd2KQJ

mi make.conf 

http://pastebin.com/cUL8fNeP

gracias de antemano saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Elimina los conflictos que tienen origen en las use con --newuse y el conflicto debido al cambio de versión añadiendo el paquete para que se actualice:

```
# emerge --ask --newuse pantheon-base/pantheon dev-libs/glib
```

Si todo va bien, después haz: 

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

 para corregir lo que se haya roto.

----------

## samuaz

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Elimina los conflictos que tienen origen en las use con --newuse y el conflicto debido al cambio de versión añadiendo el paquete para que se actualice:
> 
> ```
> # emerge --ask --newuse pantheon-base/pantheon dev-libs/glib
> ```
> ...

 

muchas gracias ya se solucionaron los problemas de conflictos y el revdep-rebuild me soluciono varias librerias rotas y ahora esta compilando el  pantheon-shell aunque tengo un problema con el footnote de pantheon-shell que no se compila

conoces alguna forma de quitarlo del overlay o hacer que se lo salte para que no me de el error de compilacion?

----------

## quilosaq

Puedes crear tu propio repositorio local (por ejemplo en /usr/local/portage):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=3&chap=5#doc_chap2

Después crea los directorios:

```
pantheon-base/

pantheon-base/pantheon/
```

Copia en el anterior directorio el ebuild pantheon-9999.ebuild

Edítalo y elimina la dependencia pantheon-base/pantheon-shell

Hazlo válido con el comando:

```
ebuild pantheon-9999.ebuild digest
```

Edita (o crea) el archivo

```
/etc/portage/categories
```

y añade pantheon-base

Instala el paquete normalmente.

----------

